# LIS Robot



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*Is there any news on the progress/release date on this kit??*

*Z*


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Zathros said:


> *Is there any news on the progress/release date on this kit??*
> 
> *Z*


Well, if you followed Moebius on facebook, where they post OFFICIAL information, the next update on the Robot kit will be on display at Comic Con in San Diego.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

RSN said:


> Well, if you followed Moebius on facebook,



Believe it or not, there are a significant number of us who would rather have anal surgery that join facebook. Why is asking a question about Moebius news on a Moebius forum met with such consistent and instant condesension?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

starseeker said:


> Believe it or not, there are a significant number of us who would rather have anal surgery that join facebook. Why is asking a question about Moebius news on a Moebius forum met with such consistent and instant condesension?


Why does my mentioning facebook being the best place to get the information people want, always met with overdramatic and paranoid responses? If you want the info, go to the source, otherwise wait for it to trickle down to hobbytalk when Moebius has something to report. :thumbsup:


----------



## Whiter (Nov 16, 2000)

Guess I'll wait for it to "trickle down" as I'd rather lick a snowtire than join Facebook.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

After seeing how many little kids and immature folks there were on Facebook, and what a waste of time it is overall, and how its a data mining tool on top of everything else I bailed on FB. I'd rather read it off an official website.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The thing is that most companies use Facebook AS AN OFFICIAL SITE. Some, like AFV Club handle customer service requests via Facebook only. Not sure what the big deal is about it, but not participating, at even the most basic level, eliminates you from a lot of hobby information like FB exclusive sales, customer service options, info on new releases, etc. 

Basically if you are on the internet at all, you are being mined for info. So to avoid FB for that reason doesn't make sense. Besides your phone company, isp provider, cable company, etc. already mine you.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

djnick66 said:


> The thing is that most companies use Facebook AS AN OFFICIAL SITE. Some, like AFV Club handle customer service requests via Facebook only. Not sure what the big deal is about it, but not participating, at even the most basic level, eliminates you from a lot of hobby information like FB exclusive sales, customer service options, info on new releases, etc.
> 
> Basically if you are on the internet at all, you are being mined for info. So to avoid FB for that reason doesn't make sense. Besides your phone company, isp provider, cable company, etc. already mine you.


Word!! :thumbsup:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

In other words,no news about the release date of the L.I.S. Robot.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

xsavoie said:


> In other words,no news about the release date of the L.I.S. Robot.


That was the point of my original post! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

RSN said:


> Well, if you followed Moebius on facebook, where they post OFFICIAL information, the next update on the Robot kit will be on display at Comic Con in San Diego.


*I'm not a facebook guy myself..forgive, me I simply figured that some sort of update would be under the category of "Moebius Models"...boy...was I stupid to think that....Just because the category says Moebius Models..I guess doesn't mean anything about a Moebius upcoming release would ever find its way here!*..*I'll stick with Tom Lowe..he has his own website that has updates...*

*Z*


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

I believe my original post answered your question succinctly. Moebius makes all of their announcements and updates on facebook. If it is newsworthy, they get reposted here. I didn't think there was much news in the announcement that there would be an update on the Robot kit at Comic Con. If there is anything announced between July18th and 21st I am sure it will eventually get posted here!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

One thing to keep in mind is that you don't have to be a registered user of Facebook to visit the Moebius Facebook page.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

All have good points, but what's wrong here is that RSN's response was, to be a bit of it myself, rude. He could have just said "No, nothing so far on the Moebius Facebook page." instead of the rather insulting response he gave. Even though I wasn't the O.P., I was taken aback at the tone of it. If you didn't mean it that way, I apologize, but a smiley here or there goes a long way toward defusing naked text. :wave:

Larry

P.S. - This isn't an "officail" Moebius forum. Frank pulled out over all of the insults and negativity he and his people encountered here. If anyone is a Facebook frequenter, we'd all appreciate any information you'd care to impart to the Facebook-less folks here like me!
:thumbsup:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

LGFugate said:


> All have good points, but what's wrong here is that RSN's response was, to be a bit of it myself, rude. He could have just said "No, nothing so far on the Moebius Facebook page." instead of the rather insulting response he gave. Even though I wasn't the O.P., I was taken aback at the tone of it. If you didn't mean it that way, I apologize, but a smiley here or there goes a long way toward defusing naked text. :wave:
> 
> Larry
> 
> ...


There was no "tone" intended. I could have inferred that the original post was angry that no one has given an update on the kit and that is why he "yelled" his question in all bold letters. But I don't read posts like that, I simply answered the question and gave a place were info can be found. I have no control over the way written words are read and interpreted. I am here to share tips and information on model building, not to start fights.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I finally started using Facebook. I have "messaged" them privately and they got back to me with an inquiry about another future kit and they responded with a specific date range and were quite direct about projected release dates and why they were taking a little extra time to get that particular kit as good as they could. 

I have a feeling they want to get the Robot right, especially the bubble seam. I have a sneaking feeling the Robot will be worth the wait. If you decide to join Facebook, "like" their page and shoot them a message privately. They will give you a direct answer.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

I have a feeling that when this kit is released, it's going to make a big splash ! And we will all know it's out. I'm really expecting this to be a fantastic kit. The guys at Moebius know that we have been waiting a long time for a accurate B-9 kit. And I don't think we are going to be disappointed !


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

Has anyone asked/suggested they make a 1/6 scale Robby to go along with the LIS robot? If so, was there a response from Moebius? 

If not, whoever is there on FB please ask and see what they say! 

Sean


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

SpaceCrawler said:


> Has anyone asked/suggested they make a 1/6 scale Robby to go along with the LIS robot? If so, was there a response from Moebius?
> 
> If not, whoever is there on FB please ask and see what they say!
> 
> Sean


Round 2 has the rights to Robby. They are re-releasing him with modifications sometime soon. Would be cool to have them both at this scale though......Round 2?!!


----------



## David3 (Jun 2, 2010)

x-plus 1/6 robby is pretty cool
articulated with a blaster
http://www.amazon.com/X-Plus-Forbidden-Planet-Robby-Figure/dp/B007RVTXQ2/ref=pd_sim_sbs_hg_7


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

RSN said:


> Round 2 has the rights to Robby. They are re-releasing him with modifications sometime soon. Would be cool to have them both at this scale though......Round 2?!!


The new Robby is available now. Can't wait fir the B9!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

liskorea317 said:


> The new Robby is available now. Can't wait fir the B9!


Cool, didn't know he was out already. The "Lost in Space" Robot will be worth the wait. Frank was very excited about getting the details right on it when he told me it was in the works 4 years ago.


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

David3 said:


> x-plus 1/6 robby is pretty cool
> articulated with a blaster
> http://www.amazon.com/X-Plus-Forbidden-Planet-Robby-Figure/dp/B007RVTXQ2/ref=pd_sim_sbs_hg_7


Yeah, I have one of those already (the first version with lights and sound) but I'd like a 1/6 scale model kit, too. To light up, etc.

Sean


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Zathros can never have anything nice.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I think Robby in 1/6th scale would be a bit taller than 12 inches high.Right.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

xsavoie said:


> I think Robby in 1/6th scale would be a bit taller than 12 inches high.Right.


Robby was 6'11" tall so a 1/6 kit would be right at 14".


----------



## David3 (Jun 2, 2010)

yes, the one i have is a smidgeon under 14''


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

If Robby cannot be produced by Moebius,are there any other Robots that would be worthy of the L.I.S. B9 Robot.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

xsavoie said:


> If Robby cannot be produced by Moebius,are there any other Robots that would be worthy of the L.I.S. B9 Robot.


I plan on trying to scratch build the evil female robot from "Deadliest of the Species" to go with one of my Robot builds.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

RSN said:


> I plan on trying to scratch build the evil female robot from "Deadliest of the Species" to go with one of my Robot builds.


That would be an interesting build to see and follow ! :thumbsup:


----------



## David3 (Jun 2, 2010)

I. Look. Forward. To. Our. Reunion.







[/IMG]


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

RSN said:


> I plan on trying to scratch build the evil female robot from "Deadliest of the Species" to go with one of my Robot builds.


Took me a second ... my mind instantly went to the (evil female robot) Fembots in "Austin Powers: International Man of Mystery".


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Paulbo said:


> Took me a second ... my mind instantly went to the (evil female robot) Fembots in "Austin Powers: International Man of Mystery".


Hmmmmmmmm.........


----------

